# Need help please



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all, I did a search found a few hits but nothing really. I googled it said it was a french or Spanish gun from wwII. They were issued to the tank division do to there small size. The only markings on the gun says pistolet automatique ydeal 925. unfortunately its in rough shape. Missing clip, grips, and trigger work. I finally got the slide to move. Just wondering if its worth looking into getting it fixed and if parts are available for it. Here are some pics. of it. Thanks


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I could not find any parts for it, and it doesn't seem like you could get much for it, even repaired.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

looks like a COPY of the FN m1905..... an inexpensive knock off.... i would not waste the time unless you are snowbound and bored and out of word search books


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Interesting little gun. It's definitely Spanish made, they loved the crescent cocking serrations. I'm thinking Ruby or Arizmendi. I couldn't find an exact match, but the Ruby was the closest. I would imagine parts would be very hard to find.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

not a ruby, the lever on the ruby is in front of the grip, this one is behind. and both ruby and ariz used the straight serrations on everything i can find.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Tie it to a boat anchor.......


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Probably a Star or Astra of some type

[
Ruby pistol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I didn't think it would be worth any thing.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

oh, it may very well have some value.... wait till a local police department is doing a gun buyback and maybe you can get some movie tickets or something..... just dont try to fix or shoot it.


----------



## dresslb (May 1, 2013)

I have a Pistolet Automatique "YDEAL" 25 cal brought back from France in WWII; it still shoots well and is in good condition. Evidently France contracted with Spain to build these and it is modeled after a 1903 Browning semiauto and is direct blowback.


----------

